# I’m not a has-been. I am a will-be



## greygoose

Bonjour a tous!

Any ideas on how to express this in French?

"I’m not a has-been. I am a will be"

"Je ne suis pas has-been, je...."?

Merci d'avance
GG


----------



## MrAbh

My attempt:
Je ne suis pas un passé. Je suis un avenir...
Someone else could get it more clear.


----------



## SergueiL

_Je ne suis pas un homme (une femme) du passé mais de l'avenir._
It's a bit formal.
I am tempted to say : _Je ne suis pas un has been mais un will be._


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je dirais, avec une légère nuance: 
_je ne suis pas un ringard, je suis plutôt du genre branché_
... mais ça dépend du contexte. 

Ca pourrait vouloir dire: _je ne suis pas dépassé, je suis tourné vers l'avenir._
Ou: _je ne suis pas une gloire passée,  je peux encore percer. _
Voir: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Has-been


----------



## CarlosRapido

Je ne suis pas un laissé pour compte, je suis en devenir...


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

CarlosRapido said:


> Je ne suis pas un laissé pour compte



Pour moi, un _laissé-pour-compte_, c'est un peu différent de has-been...
Voir : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/laissé-pour-compte
Dans has-been, on insiste plus sur l'idée qu'il a été quelqu'un, qu'il a eu son heure de gloire, mais dans le passé.
Un laissé-pour-compte serait plutôt un paria...

Mais là encore, il faudrait savoir de qui on parle et de ce qui lui est arrivé pour qu'il dise ça. 

Et l'expression "will be", pourrait aussi se traduire par 'faire un come back", sauf qu'on ne rend pas le jeu de mot en anglais qui est sur _has been _(passé) et _will be_ (futur). D'autant plus qu'en français, on utilise aussi l'expression _être un has-been_


----------



## Entrains

Je dirais " je ne suis pas un "has been". J'ai un fort potentiel.
Ou bien si le contexte le permet, on peut tolérer "je ne suis pas un has been. Je suis un will be" (d'accord avec Sergueil).


----------



## CarlosRapido

Entrains said:


> Je dirais " je ne suis pas un "has been". J'ai un fort potentiel.
> Ou bien si le contexte le permet, on peut tolérer "je ne suis pas un has been. Je suis un will be" (d'accord avec Sergueil).



si vous tenez à perpétuer l'engouement de la France pour les anglicismes c'est bien, mais Jean Rostan risque fort bien de se retourner dans son cercueil


----------



## Entrains

C'est précisément pour les puristes comme vous (et aussi comme moi d'ailleurs) que j'ai pris la précaution de mentionner "si le contexte le permet" sous-entendu si on est dans un environnement business ou teinté d'international.


----------



## SergueiL

Has been a gagné sa place dans les dictionnaires français, donnons sa chance à will be...


----------



## Gral

Bien voyons il y a un mot pour cela en français....mais il m'échappe.

Quel est le mot péjoratif pour une vedette déchue ? 
Démodée ? 
Un vieux chanteur fini ? 
À la retraite ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

Gral said:


> Bien voyons il y a un mot pour cela en français....mais il m'échappe.
> 
> Quel est le mot péjoratif pour une vedette déchue ?
> Démodée ?
> Un vieux chanteur fini ?
> À la retraite ?




Michel Sardoux??? LOL  non... une ancienne gloire qui en francais est moins pejoratif que le has-been


----------



## Nicomon

Ce serait parait-il - c'est du moins ce que je lis sur Google - une citation célèbre de Lauren Bacall.

_- Je ne suis pas une gloire éteinte, je suis une étoile montante ?

_Bof, je pense que l'idée y est... mais ce n'est pas encore ça.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Gral said:


> Quel est le mot péjoratif pour une vedette déchue ?
> Démodée ? Un vieux chanteur fini ? À la retraite ?



je dirais juste: un vieux ringard.

Ca me paraît la meilleure définition de "has been", sauf que ça ne rend pas l'idée qu'il a été quelqu'un, juste qu'il est démodé, mais surtout, on ne peut pas jouer sur les mots. Mon conseil: abandonner le jeu de mot (assez lourd quand même), et traduire juste l'idée ?

Tout dépend de l'effet final qu'on recherche.


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais éventuellement « ringard » en parlant d'un chanteur. Mais les "has been" n'en sont pas tous. 

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je suis à peu près certaine qu'à l'origine, la citation - qui a pu être reprise par la suite - était de Lauren Bacall.
Or, je trouverais un peu curieux de dire « vieille ringarde » en parlant d'une actrice déchue.  

Vous l'aimez pas, mon semblant de parallèle entre « éteinte » et « étoile » ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nicomon said:


> Vous l'aimez pas, mon semblant de parallèle entre « éteinte » et « étoile » ?



Si, j'aime, c'est super poétique... mais je suis tellement habituée à du langage oral que ça ne me vient pas naturellement. 
Pour l_'actrice ringarde,_ en France, on le dirait: ou alors une _actrice sur le retour._... mais gloire éteinte, c'est sûr que c'est beaucoup plus joli


----------



## Nicomon

Disons que « _actrice ringarde _» me choque moins. C'est _ringarde _utilisé comme nom, plutôt qu'adjectif, qui me faisait tiquer. 

Mais je préfère _sur le retour, _ou peut-être_... sur le déclin. _

_Je ne suis pas sur le déclin, je suis en (pleine) ascension. _


----------



## Bluelady

Pourquoi pas : je ne suis pas un has-been, je serai quelqu'un

_être quelqu'un _signifie "être quelqu'un d'important, quelqu'un que l'on remarque", etc.


----------



## Nitroceline

Que dire de:
Je ne suis pas du passé, j'appartiens à l'avenir.


----------



## Bluelady

Nitroceline said:


> Que dire de:
> Je ne suis pas du passé, j'appartiens à l'avenir.



Ca me semble très, très bien


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Nitroceline said:


> Que dire de:
> Je ne suis pas du passé, j'appartiens à l'avenir.



Désolée  je ne suis pas d'accord. Je préférais la solution de Nicomon. 
"je ne suis pas du passé": est-ce que vous diriez quelque chose comme ça, naturellement? Ca ne me semble pas quelque chose de naturel dans la bouche de quelqu'un. 
Ou alors en reformulant: 
je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui vient/qui vit dans le passé, je suis plutôt porté sur l'avenir. 

Mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose: un "has been" ne vient pas seulement du passé. C'est une personne qui a été quelqu'un, qui a été une gloire passée.  C'est cette notion qui est importante.


----------



## Nitroceline

C'est vrai. Il serait mieux de dire - Je ne fais pas partie du passé, j'appartiens à l'avenir. 
Loin d'être déchue, je ne suis qu'à l'aube de ma gloire.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Je ne suis pas un vieux restant, je suis là pour rester._ 

_Je ne suis pas fini, je ne fais que commencer_ ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

Tout ceci me rappele un illogisme heureux que j'ai entendu y'a un temps;  'La plus grande part de mon avenir est derrière moi'  

Mais pour la phrase qui cause tant d'efforts ici, je crois que la dernière de Nitroceline est parfaite; "*Loin d'être déchue, je ne suis qu'à l'aube de ma gloire.*"

Une de mon crû, si vous permettez; "J'ai le pied dans la première trace de ma montée vers la gloire"


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

CarlosRapido said:


> 'La plus grande part de mon avenir est derrière moi'


Aaah j'aime beaucoup ça, même si on s'éloigne un peu 

Et bravo aussi pour le joli jeu de mot de ;virgule....
C'est pas encore tout à fait aussi percutant que has-been/will be, mais ça y ressemble (faire quelque chose avec "de vieux restes", au lieu de restant? ), et à mon avis, on ne peut pas faire beaucoup mieux que tout ce qu'on a déjà dit là  

Quant à: _Loin d'être déchue, je ne suis qu'à l'aube de ma gloire_.... ça me paraît pas très bien (si on cherche une formulation en langage élaboré. Parce qu'à l'oral, personnellement, je me vois mal dire ça  )

*déchu* pour "has been",  bravo, bonne trouvaille!


----------



## CarlosRapido

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Aaah j'aime beaucoup ça, même si on s'éloigne un peu
> 
> Et bravo aussi pour le joli jeu de mot de ;virgule....
> C'est pas encore tout à fait aussi percutant que has-been/will be, mais ça y ressemble (faire quelque chose avec "de vieux restes", au lieu de restant? ), et à mon avis, on ne peut pas faire beaucoup mieux que tout ce qu'on a déjà dit là
> 
> Quant à: _Loin d'être déchue, je ne suis qu'à l'aube de ma gloire_.... ça me paraît pas très bien (si on cherche une formulation en langage élaboré. Parce qu'à l'oral, personnellement, je me vois mal dire ça  )
> 
> *déchu* pour "has been",  bravo, bonne trouvaille!



Et si on marriait celle de Nitro avec ma première? ....... 'Loin d'être déchue, je suis en devenir'


----------



## pointvirgule

Avec une touche pouétique : _Je ne suis pas un « été », je suis un printemps_. 
Bon, je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> *déchu* pour "has been",  bravo, bonne trouvaille!


 Ben, Gral a mentionné « _vedette déchue _» dès le post #11. 

Pour ce qui est du joli jeu de mots de pv, perso je garderais « _restant _», qui marche à la fois comme nom et adjectif. 

*Edit :* Je viens de voir ta dernière touche pouétique. C'est amusant, mais je pense que j'aime mieux ton _vieux restant_. 

_- Je ne suis pas une feuille morte, je suis un bourgeon._  

Moi aussi, je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## Nitroceline

La feuille morte et le bourgeon, c'est génial !
Loin d'avoir un pied dans la tombe, je n'en suis qu'à mes premiers pas!


----------



## Nitroceline

Loin d'être déchue, je suis en devenir.
Personnellement, j'aime bien cela.


----------



## Nitroceline

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Aaah j'aime beaucoup ça, même si on s'éloigne un peu
> 
> Et bravo aussi pour le joli jeu de mot de ;virgule....
> C'est pas encore tout à fait aussi percutant que has-been/will be, mais ça y ressemble (faire quelque chose avec "de vieux restes", au lieu de restant? ), et à mon avis, on ne peut pas faire beaucoup mieux que tout ce qu'on a déjà dit là
> 
> Quant à: _Loin d'être déchue, je ne suis qu'à l'aube de ma gloire_.... ça me paraît pas très bien (si on cherche une formulation en langage élaboré. Parce qu'à l'oral, personnellement, je me vois mal dire ça  )
> 
> *déchu* pour "has been",  bravo, bonne trouvaille!



Je vois, vous pourriez peut-être dire - Je ne suis pas finie. En fait, vous n'avez encore rien vu.


----------



## pointvirgule

Une autre idée comme ça : _Mes meilleures années ne sont pas derrière moi, elles sont devant._


----------



## Nitroceline

pointvirgule said:


> Une autre idée comme ça : _Mes meilleures années ne sont pas derrière moi, elles sont devant._



Après tout ce remue-méninges, nous avons maintenant l'embarras du choix!


----------

